# ibs worse now that I know what it is



## fitsoles (Jul 30, 2016)

I've gotten upset stomachs for a long time now. Only the past year, did I take action on it. I saw a doc, had a colonoscopy which came back fine. But now that I've brought attention to it I've noticed I'm more concerned about it. I don't go out to eat, I worry about where I'm going and if there will be a bathroom, I worry about when I'm out with my daughter, her seeing me have to go to the bathroom or not go somewhere because of the ibsd. 
The doc said she would give me a low dose anxiety med to try and stop it.

I did realize though that, last night for example, my daughter wanted to go out for ice cream, I don't eat ice cream, so I took 1 imodium, went and was fine. But at about 6am this morning I had terrible pain followed by diarrhea. My morning was shot, I ended up not going to a family function because I didn't feel well.

ImI'm thinking to call the doc and take her up on trying the medication. I'm hoping if I can stop the diarrhea that's happening because I'm nervous now that I'm aware of it, then maybe I'll feel better.


----------



## Gainastyle (Aug 5, 2016)

fitsoles said:


> I've gotten upset stomachs for a long time now. Only the past year, did I take action on it. I saw a doc, had a colonoscopy which came back fine. But now that I've brought attention to it I've noticed I'm more concerned about it. I don't go out to eat, I worry about where I'm going and if there will be a bathroom, I worry about when I'm out with my daughter, her seeing me have to go to the bathroom or not go somewhere because of the ibsd.
> The doc said she would give me a low dose anxiety med to try and stop it.
> 
> I did realize though that, last night for example, my daughter wanted to go out for ice cream, I don't eat ice cream, so I took 1 imodium, went and was fine. But at about 6am this morning I had terrible pain followed by diarrhea. My morning was shot, I ended up not going to a family function because I didn't feel well.
> ...


Hello Fitsoles, are you on the low FODMAP diet?


----------

